# PC mit DVI an TV mit HDMI - Woher Ton nehmen?



## expone (13. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte einen PC mit einem ATI Radeon 9200 Chipsatz an einen Flachbildschirm der Marke SEG anschließen. 

Als Ausgang an der Grafikkarte steht DVI zur Verfügung und als Eingang am Fernseher ein HDMI Anschluss.
Soweit funktioniert das ganze auch super, die Bildqualität ist überzeugend.

Jedoch soll wohl auch am Fernseher über den HDMI Anschluss das Tonsignal eingespeist werden, so dass Bild und Ton auf einem AV-Kanal ausgegeben werden können.

Nun hat das Kabel, das ich besitze, keine Y-Verzweigung, so dass ich am PC Sound- und Grafikkarte anschließen kann.

Wisst ihr ob ich die Grafikkarte PC-intern mit der Soundkarte verbinden kann oder ob eine ein Verzweigungsadapter gibt, von dem ein Audio-Kabel mit Klinke-Stecker für den PC verzweigt wird?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## chmee (13. August 2008)

Hmm, mit der DVI-HDMI-Strippe wirst Du kein Ton senden können. Noch dazu ist -meines Erachtens- der Sound digital kodiert, also einfach Y-Adapter von Miniklinke auf HDMI wird auch nix bringen. Kannst Du nicht im Fernseher einstellen, welchen Audio-Eingang Du dazuschaltest ? Könntest Du mal die Typenbezeichnung des SEG nennen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## expone (13. August 2008)

Das ist momentan auch noch mein Problem. Muss das bei nem Bekannten von mir machen und hab mir vergessen den TV-Typ aufzuschreiben 

Werd ich heut Abend nachholfen


----------



## Gunah (13. August 2008)

es geht nur bei DVI mit HDCP, ohne das kann DVI zu HDMI kein Ton übertragen...


----------

